# 16 Personalities - Personality Test



## Polaris (Mar 6, 2018)

So, this is one of the most popular personality tests out there. I’m interested in hearing what kind of result people get and if they find their personality description accurate;


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Have taken it in the past but don't remember what I got, I  guess will retake it in a bit.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

ISFP-A.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

(INFP-T) The Mediator


----------



## Polaris (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> (INFP-T) The Mediator



Did you find it accurate? =3​


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Did you find it accurate? =3​


Strengths/Weaknesses partially, though could be partially due to devaluing myself. 
Romantic Relationships sounds the most accurate to real life. 
Friendships also pretty true.


----------



## Lew (Mar 6, 2018)

ADVENTURER PERSONALITY (ISFP, -A/-T)




There's somethings that I don't quite agree with but overall it describes me pretty well.


----------



## Trog (Mar 6, 2018)

I got INFP-T.
Introverted – 79%, Intuitive – 71%, Feeling – 67%, Prospecting – 60%, Turbulent – 81%


----------



## Itachі (Mar 6, 2018)

Every time I've taken one of these I've gotten ESTJ.

Took this one and I got ESTJ-A.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 6, 2018)

Apparently I'm DEFENDER (ISFJ-A).


----------



## poutanko (Mar 6, 2018)

ISTJ-T 


I love this place, so many sensors here


----------



## Island (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't want to be that guy, but...

The Myers-Briggs is objectively a bad test. From a scientific standpoint it's neither reliable nor valid as a test. You're very likely to get different results if you take it at a different time or if you were in a different mood than when you first took the test.

That's not to say the test is meaningless. It's a useful instrument for opening the door to discussions on personality and peoples' individual strengths and weaknesses. I just wouldn't take it anymore seriously than astrology or any other personality test you find online.

I say this as somebody who studies this kind of thing; it's widely criticized among social scientists. I'd pull up some scientific articles on the subject, but unfortunately, most of them are paywalled.

But like I said, it's useful for introspection and learning more about yourself. Just... don't put too much stock into what the test says.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 6, 2018)

I mean I think everyone knows to take the result with a pinch a salt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Lew said:


> I mean I think everyone knows to take the result with a pinch a salt


Just like the daily horoscope


----------



## Island (Mar 6, 2018)

Lew said:


> I mean I think everyone knows to take the result with a pinch a salt


The Myers-Briggs is hugely popular. It's basically the go-to test for human resource people who want to do team building; there are a _lot_ of people out there who swear by it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 6, 2018)

Got logician.


69% introverted
56% Intuitive
53% thinking
51% prospecting
88% assertive.

Fits me pretty well.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 6, 2018)

*This is what i got.*

CONSUL (ESFJ-T)

People who share the Consul personality type are, for lack of a better word, popular – which makes sense, given that it is also a very common personality type, making up twelve percent of the population. In high school, Consuls are the cheerleaders and the quarterbacks, setting the tone, taking the spotlight and leading their teams forward to victory and fame. Later in life, Consuls continue to enjoy supporting their friends and loved ones, organizing social gatherings and doing their best to make sure everyone is happy.

At their hearts, Consul personalities are social creatures, and thrive on staying up to date with what their friends are doing.



*CONSUL PERSONALITY (ESFJ, -A/-T)*

Encourage, lift and strengthen one another. For the positive energy spread to one will be felt by us all.

Deborah Day
People who share the Consul personality type are, for lack of a better word, popular – which makes sense, given that it is also a very common personality type, making up twelve percent of the population. In high school, Consuls are the cheerleaders and the quarterbacks, setting the tone, taking the spotlight and leading their teams forward to victory and fame. Later in life, Consuls continue to enjoy supporting their friends and loved ones, organizing social gatherings and doing their best to make sure everyone is happy.

At their hearts, Consul personalities are social creatures, and thrive on staying up to date with what their friends are doing.

Discussing scientific theories or debating European politics isn’t likely to capture Consuls’ interest for too long. Consuls are more concerned with fashion and their appearance, their social status and the standings of other people. Practical matters and gossip are their bread and butter, but Consuls do their best to use their powers for good.

*Respecting the Wisdom of Leadership*
Consuls are altruists, and they take seriously their responsibility to help and to do the right thing. Unlike their Diplomat relatives however, people with the Consul personality type will base their moral compass on established traditions and laws, upholding authority and rules, rather than drawing their morality from philosophy or mysticism. It’s important for Consuls to remember though, that people come from many backgrounds and perspectives, and what may seem right to them isn’t always an absolute truth.

Consuls love to be of service, enjoying any role that allows them to participate in a meaningful way, so long as they know that they are valued and appreciated. This is especially apparent at home, and Consuls make loyal and devoted partners and parents. Consul personalities respect hierarchy, and do their best to position themselves with some authority, at home and at work, which allows them to keep things clear, stable and organized for everyone.

*Play Dates Aren’t Just for the Kids!*
Supportive and outgoing, Consuls can always be spotted at a party – they’re the ones finding time to chat and laugh with everyone! But their devotion goes further than just breezing through because they have to. Consuls truly enjoy hearing about their friends’ relationships and activities, remembering little details and always standing ready to talk things out with warmth and sensitivity. If things aren’t going right, or there’s tension in the room, Consuls pick up on it and to try to restore harmony and stability to the group.

Being pretty conflict-averse, Consuls spend a lot of their energy establishing social order, and prefer plans and organized events to open-ended activities or spontaneous get-togethers. People with this personality type put a lot of effort into the activities they’ve arranged, and it’s easy for Consuls’ feelings to be hurt if their ideas are rejected, or if people just aren’t interested. Again, it’s important for Consuls to remember that everyone is coming from a different place, and that disinterest isn’t a comment about them or the activity they’ve organized – it’s just not their thing.

Coming to terms with their sensitivity is Consuls’ biggest challenge – people are going to disagree and they’re going to criticize, and while it hurts, it’s just a part of life. The best thing for Consuls to do is to do what they do best: be a role model, take care of what they have the power to take care of, and enjoy that so many people do appreciate the efforts they make.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting test, not 100 % sure it's very accurate.

My results:
Protagonist, ENFJ - A


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m pretty sure I got ISFJ last time but I’ve developed more of a “idgaf” attitude when dealing with people these days so this time I got ESFP -A/-The Adventurer 

*ADVENTURER PERSONALITY (ISFP, -A/-T)*
I change during the course of a day. I wake and I’m one person, and when I go to sleep I know for certain I’m somebody else.

Bob Dylan
Adventurer personalities are true artists, but not necessarily in the typical sense where they’re out painting happy little trees. Often enough though, they are perfectly capable of this. Rather, it’s that they use aesthetics, design and even their choices and actions to push the limits of social convention. Adventurers enjoy upsetting traditional expectations with experiments in beauty and behavior – chances are, they’ve expressed more than once the phrase “Don’t box me in!”


*Happy to Be Who They Are*
Adventurers live in a colorful, sensual world, inspired by connections with people and ideas. These personalities take joy in reinterpreting these connections, reinventing and experimenting with both themselves and new perspectives. No other type explores and experiments in this way more. This creates a sense of spontaneity, making Adventurers seem unpredictable, even to their close friends and loved ones.

Despite all this, Adventurers are definitely Introverts, surprising their friends further when they step out of the spotlight to be by themselves to recharge. Just because they are alone though, doesn’t mean people with the Adventurer personality type sit idle – they take this time for introspection, assessing their principles. Rather than dwelling on the past or the future, Adventurers think about who they are. They return from their cloister, transformed.

Adventurers live to find ways to push their passions. Riskier behaviors like gambling and extreme sports are more common with this personality type than with others. Fortunately their attunement to the moment and their environment allows them to do better than most. Adventurers also enjoy connecting with others, and have a certain irresistible charm.

Adventurers always know just the compliment to soften a heart that’s getting ready to call their risks irresponsible or reckless.
However, if a criticism does get through, it can end poorly. Some Adventurers can handle kindly phrased commentary, valuing it as another perspective to help push their passions in new directions. But if the comments are more biting and less mature, Adventurer personalities can lose their tempers in spectacular fashion.

Adventurers are sensitive to others’ feelings and value harmony. When faced with criticism, it can be a challenge for people with this type to step away from the moment long enough to not get caught up in the heat of the moment. But living in the moment goes both ways, and once the heightened emotions of an argument cool, Adventurers can usually call the past the past and move on as though it never occurred.

*Meaning Is in Every Expression of Life*
The biggest challenge facing Adventurers is planning for the future. Finding constructive ideals to base their goals on and working out goals that create positive principles is no small task. Adventurers don’t plan their futures in terms of assets and retirement. Rather, they plan actions and behaviors as contributions to a sense of identity, building a portfolio of experiences, not stocks.

If these goals and principles are noble, Adventurers can act with amazing charity and selflessness – but it can also happen that people with the Adventurer personality type establish a more self-centered identity, acting with selfishness, manipulation and egoism. It’s important for Adventurers to remember to actively become the person they want to be. Developing and maintaining a new habit may not come naturally, but taking the time each day to understand their motivations allows Adventurers to use their strengths to pursue whatever they’ve come to love.

I actually don’t think this one describes me that well


----------



## Cereza (Mar 7, 2018)

*LOGICIAN PERSONALITY (INTP, -A/-T)*
_Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow. The important thing is not to stop questioning.

Albert Einstein_

The Logician personality type is fairly rare, making up only three percent of the population, which is definitely a good thing for them, as there’s nothing they’d be more unhappy about than being “common”. Logicians pride themselves on their inventiveness and creativity, their unique perspective and vigorous intellect. Usually known as the philosopher, the architect, or the dreamy professor, Logicians have been responsible for many scientific discoveries throughout history.


very accurate


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2018)

This is what I got: 

"_Entrepreneurs always have an impact on their immediate surroundings – the best way to spot them at a party is to look for the whirling eddy of people flitting about them as they move from group to group. Laughing and entertaining with a blunt and earthy humor, Entrepreneur personalities love to be the center of attention. If an audience member is asked to come on stage, Entrepreneurs volunteer – or volunteer a shy friend.

Theory, abstract concepts and plodding discussions about global issues and their implications don’t keep Entrepreneurs interested for long. Entrepreneurs keep their conversation energetic, with a good dose of intelligence, but they like to talk about what is – or better yet, to just go out and do it. Entrepreneurs leap before they look, fixing their mistakes as they go, rather than sitting idle, preparing contingencies and escape clauses._"

Interesting change from INTJ (what I got when I took it the first time).


----------



## El Hit (Mar 7, 2018)

*ADVOCATE PERSONALITY (INFJ, -A/-T)*
The Advocate personality type is very rare, making up less than one percent of the population, but they nonetheless leave their mark on the world. As members of the Diplomat Role group, Advocates have an inborn sense of idealism and morality, but what sets them apart is that they are not idle dreamers, but people capable of taking concrete steps to realize their goals and make a lasting positive impact.

Advocates tend to see helping others as their purpose in life, but while people with this personality type can be found engaging rescue efforts and doing charity work, their real passion is to get to the heart of the issue so that people need not be rescued at all.
*Help Me Help You*
Advocates indeed share a unique combination of traits: though soft-spoken, they have very strong opinions and will fight tirelessly for an idea they believe in. They are decisive and strong-willed, but will rarely use that energy for personal gain – Advocates will act with creativity, imagination, conviction and sensitivity not to create advantage, but to create balance. Egalitarianism and karma are very attractive ideas to Advocates, and they tend to believe that nothing would help the world so much as using love and compassion to soften the hearts of tyrants.

Every man must decide whether he will walk in the light of creative altruism or in the darkness of destructive selfishness.

Martin Luther King
Advocates find it easy to make connections with others, and have a talent for warm, sensitive language, speaking in human terms, rather than with pure logic and fact. It makes sense that their friends and colleagues will come to think of them as quiet Extraverted types, but they would all do well to remember that Advocates need time alone to decompress and recharge, and to not become too alarmed when they suddenly withdraw. Advocates take great care of other’s feelings, and they expect the favor to be returned – sometimes that means giving them the space they need for a few days.

*Live to Fight Another Day*
Really though, it is most important for Advocates to remember to take care of themselves. The passion of their convictions is perfectly capable of carrying them past their breaking point and if their zeal gets out of hand, they can find themselves exhausted, unhealthy and stressed. This becomes especially apparent when Advocates find themselves up against conflict and criticism – their sensitivity forces them to do everything they can to evade these seemingly personal attacks, but when the circumstances are unavoidable, they can fight back in highly irrational, unhelpful ways.

To Advocates, the world is a place full of inequity – but it doesn’t have to be. No other personality type is better suited to create a movement to right a wrong, no matter how big or small. Advocates just need to remember that while they’re busy taking care of the world, they need to take care of themselves, too.


----------



## El Hit (Mar 7, 2018)

Polaris said:


> So, this is one of the most popular personality tests out there. I’m interested in hearing what kind of result people get and if they find their personality description accurate;


I found mine accurate in a lot of things. Will do it again another day to see what happens.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 8, 2018)

*MEDIATOR PERSONALITY*


lol

A bit too TLDR so I just browse through it. Not sure if its accurate or not, its long winded as fuck, like just get to the point.

Seems innacur-

*There’s Place and Means for Everyone*
First and foremost is seemingly every Mediators’ dream growing up – to become an author. 

HOW DID YOU KNOW!? 

10/10 accurate


----------



## El Hit (Mar 8, 2018)

@mob @Avalon @Benedict Cumberzatch come I wana see inside ur soul.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

El Hit said:


> @mob @Avalon @Benedict Cumberzatch come I wana see inside ur soul.


My personality and soul are a mess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 8, 2018)

El Hit said:


> @mob @Avalon @Benedict Cumberzatch come I wana see inside ur soul.


Some things are better left unseen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Hit (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> My personality and soul are a mess





mob said:


> Some things are better left unseen


Cowards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

El Hit said:


> Cowards


Alright ill do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

@Nataly

Why do you need to see my test results? Just imagine them like you do everything else about me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Nataly
> 
> Why do you need to see my test results? Just imagine them like you do everything else about me


Oh no, you didn't just say that 
Ava is mysterious
Do I/ Or maybe it's an assumption

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Oh no, you didn't just say that
> Ava is mysterious
> Do I/ Or maybe it's an assumption


I'm not mysterious, if there's anything you wanna know then just ask 

and I know you do


----------



## Nataly (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'm not mysterious, if there's anything you wanna know then just ask
> 
> and I know you do



I wanna find out if you are how I see you through my imaginative lenses
That hasn't been proved

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I wanna find out if you are how I see you through my imaginative lenses
> That hasn't been proved


alright ill give you what you want


----------



## Nataly (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> alright ill give you what you want


Should I be honored by such action, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Should I be honored by such action, lol


we can't continue this convo in the country club or else Khaleesi will delete our posts 

lets run away somewhere else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 9, 2018)

So, first time I took the test a few years ago I got _The Mediator - INFP.
_
Now I took the test again and got _The Protagonist - ENFJ._

From the introvert thinker to the extrovert leader lmao - or a schizophrenic personality. 

Tho both of them do have points in their description that are accurate, so I guess I'm something in between those two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Mar 10, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> This is what I got:
> 
> "_Entrepreneurs always have an impact on their immediate surroundings – the best way to spot them at a party is to look for the whirling eddy of people flitting about them as they move from group to group. Laughing and entertaining with a blunt and earthy humor, Entrepreneur personalities love to be the center of attention. If an audience member is asked to come on stage, Entrepreneurs volunteer – or volunteer a shy friend.
> 
> ...


NOOOO YOU WERE AN INTJ LIKE ME YONG WHY'D YOU CHANGE.


----------



## selfconcile (Mar 11, 2018)

Island said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but...
> 
> The Myers-Briggs is objectively a bad test. From a scientific standpoint it's neither reliable nor valid as a test. You're very likely to get different results if you take it at a different time or if you were in a different mood than when you first took the test.
> 
> ...


Do you know of a better test that's widely available? I know there is the Big Five, but I feel like a) people like to take these to learn new about themselves and b) Big Five-based tests tend to tell you things you pretty much already know.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 11, 2018)

Ava still hasn't shared his result if he took the test  not that it would be interesting for the party around here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2018)

They really need to create a separate discipline of applied psychology called 'Online Psychology' where you can be '''educated''' on what basically boils down to emotional homeopathy.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> They really need to create a separate discipline of applied psychology called 'Online Psychology' where you can be '''educated''' on what basically boils down to emotional homeopathy.


haven't people realized by now how this online psychology works and what kind of people are falling for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 11, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Ava still hasn't shared his result if he took the test  not that it would be interesting for the party around here



tag me next time nataly or i'll destroy you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2018)

Nataly said:


> haven't people realized by now how this online psychology works and what kind of people are falling for it



No or they know but still want to read their fortune cookie anyway out of some kind of vapid curiosity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 11, 2018)

Avalon said:


> tag me next time nataly or i'll destroy you


Should I? You will find out anyway, lol, just kidding
Don't destroy me and don't throw any chairs at me. I'm weak, remember 



MAD said:


> No or they know but still want to read their fortune cookie anyway out of some kind of vapid curiosity.



So what is wrong with being curious about finding more about yourself. let them do it and maybe it will be a learning experiment.
Those fucking fortune cookies, that's where all that bullshit started
And it gives jobs to psychologists, so we can all coexist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Should I? You will find out anyway, lol, just kidding
> Don't destroy me and don't throw any chairs at me. I'm weak, remember
> 
> 
> ...



As a psychology major...

Psychology is a meme.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> As a psychology major...
> 
> Psychology is a meme.


As  a psychology enthusiast
It's not, it's a very serious subject and it is very useful these days with people being exposed and absorbed with Internet personalities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sumu (Mar 11, 2018)

Logician INTP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2018)

Nataly said:


> As  a psychology enthusiast
> It's not, it's a very serious subject and it is very useful these days with people being exposed and absorbed with Internet personalities



Yeah, I should have never 'officially' studied it. Once you get down to the rigorous parameters and definitions of what is actually applicable, it's a chore.

The problem is while it is very interesting, it offers no comfort or security since it's a field that constantly mutates as it redefines itself, much like language itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 11, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Should I? You will find out anyway, lol, just kidding
> Don't destroy me and don't throw any chairs at me. I'm weak, remember

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> Yeah, I should have never 'officially' studied it. Once you get down to the rigorous parameters and definitions of what is actually applicable, it's a chore.
> 
> The problem is while it is very interesting, it offers no comfort or security since it's a field that constantly mutates as it redefines itself, much like language itself.



No, It's always good to know psychology, or at least some major aspect of general psychology. It helps you realize who you are and what other people are thinking about when acting the way they do.
Are you a psychologist?
there shouldn't be a comfort, otherwise people will feel too comfortable and they might pretend. 
You're right, this subject can change quickly depending on modern studies being conducted. But you have to admit that the general idea still exists and is working so far. 
I've studied language, too, and these subjects are some kind off similar, if you master one, you can accomplish in studying another one, depending on your interests. 

Ava, you can't!!! I believed you, man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Mar 12, 2018)

selfconcile said:


> Do you know of a better test that's widely available? I know there is the Big Five, but I feel like a) people like to take these to learn new about themselves and b) Big Five-based tests tend to tell you things you pretty much already know.


That's a tall order.

We use the Big Five because the Big Five covers most relevant facets of peoples' lives and because it has so much predictive power. It also has a _lot _of research backing it.

Free personality tests are basically homebrew versions of D&D. Some of them are good. Others are awful. There might even be some out there that are fantastic, but given how little they're used, nobody knows for sure.

Maybe find an online version of the DISC assessment.



MAD said:


> As a psychology major...
> 
> Psychology is a meme.





Nataly said:


> As  a psychology enthusiast
> It's not, it's a very serious subject and it is very useful these days with people being exposed and absorbed with Internet personalities


As somebody who studies psychology at the graduate level...

Psychology is a meme.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm a Mexican Mediator.

It means I have lots of dreams and aspirations, but I'm too lazy to act on any of them.


----------



## hysoka uchiha (Mar 23, 2018)

I know practicioners don't use anything more complex than sound advice but when in comes to scientific compiled knowledge psychology is very serious it's just what we are as beings practically.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2018)

Logician.

INTP-A

61% introverted
60% Intuitive
56% thinking
74% prospecting
67% assertive.


----------



## Monna (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Sassy (Mar 28, 2018)

Advocate: (INFJ-T)

I figured as much. Makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lind (Mar 31, 2018)

Protagonist (ENFJ - A)

72% Extroverted 
70% Intuitive 
65% Feeling
56% Judging 
56% Assertive


----------



## ??? (Mar 31, 2018)

INTP-A.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 31, 2018)

ADVOCATE PERSONALITY (INFJ, -A/-T). 

It says it's rare. That a bad or a good thing?


----------



## Polaris (Apr 9, 2018)

INTP. Very accurate, if you ask me.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Apr 11, 2018)

Mediator.

And everything in description fits. It even fits me being typical Aquarius. 

Great test, thanks for sharing this OP! I gotta show this to my sister!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 29, 2018)

Female INTJ. The rarest thing around with 0.2% of the world population. I'm difficult AF and it has led me to nothing other than depression in my life. So if you are an INTJ, please hit me up on this. Female or male. All are welcome.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 4, 2018)

Kiseki said:


> Female INTJ. The rarest thing around with 0.2% of the world population.



My best friend irl is an INTJ female and her way of thinking is very similar to mine. I’m an INTP, a personality type which has many traits in common with INTJ. I’ve always felt like she and I are more logical and emotionally detached than the average female. I’m not saying it in a smug or condescending manner.


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 4, 2018)

Kiseki said:


> Female INTJ. The rarest thing around with 0.2% of the world population. I'm difficult AF and it has led me to nothing other than depression in my life. So if you are an INTJ, please hit me up on this. Female or male. All are welcome.


Male INTJ here *hits you up*
What do you want to talk about


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 4, 2018)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Male INTJ here *hits you up*
> What do you want to talk about


OMG unicorns do exist.... double way intended.

Does it depress you as well or do you just ... do you and enjoy? I mean... People must've figured you're sort of different, right??? Do people find you harsh or cold as well? Or just... too serious? Socially awkward af?



Polaris said:


> My best friend irl is an INTJ female and her way of thinking is very similar to mine. I’m an INTP, a personality type which has many traits in common with INTJ. I’ve always felt like she and I are more logical and emotionally detached than the average female. I’m not saying it in a smug or condescending manner.


OMG you have one?! How do you cope with her being... her!? xD
Does she or you perhaps have any tips on keeping or creating friendships? I wanted to follow you btw, but you profile refused my existance


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 4, 2018)

Kiseki said:


> OMG unicorns do exist.... double way intended.
> 
> Does it depress you as well or do you just ... do you and enjoy?  Do people find you harsh or cold as well? Or just... too serious? Socially awkward af?



I don't want to distract from your questions but... do you know that feeling when you can't simply answer a question because you overthink it way to much. Like, earlier I would have answered your questions somewhat spontaneously (but didn't as I was on the phone and typing on it sucks and I was at a restaurant) but now I have so many threads of thought to pursue just to answer even your first question that I don't really know where to start. I'll try anyways.

*Does it depress you as well or do you just ... do you and enjoy? *
I'm assuming you mean life. I've had depressive and suicidal periods in my life but those are thankfully gone. Should those arise again I'm (unfortunately?) prepared and will seek out professional help. Most of my life I live in indifference, and apart from that it's hard to describe. I'm nice to other people but don't care about them. I sincerely wish humanity could be better but I don't do anything about it and realize that I'm not realistically going to make any change in the world so I'm just being overly naively/stupidly optimistic. I don't think of myself as a hedonist but sit at home and play games/watch videos all day. I'd like to think of myself as a pragmatic but don't get shit done at all.

I don't know how to tie this in but something that I think has influenced my life greatly is some piece of buddhist/hinduist literature. I don't remember the name of it, but it might have been the _._ It gave me an idea of how selfish people are, especially in consumer culture, and how meaningless the pursuit of wealth/power/dominance is. As a consequence I have become a very humble and undemanding person with a lot of patience for others, or at least that's how I think of myself. It didn't necessarily mention those things as I say them but those are what I took away with it. I think that at some point of my life it is determined that I should introspect and meditate like a buddha and achieve nirvana. To lose my worldly connections and not feel envy, anger or hate does sound like the ultimate thing a human can achieve in life.

*I mean... People must've figured you're sort of different, right??? *
Sure, everyone does. You'd have to be blind not to notice. I wouldn't say I'm socially awkward or antisocial because I'm not insecure and don't have trouble connecting with people if wish to do so. I just loathe smalltalk and superficial socializing behavior, I'm more goal oriented in a sense. If I'm interested in a person (who's sufficiently intelligent or interesting) I show interest in them, ask them questions about themselves, talk about myself, all the usual jazz. But they can obviously tell that I'm no normie. I don't smile, I have an impassive demeanor... I'm left in the cold by things that would shock regular people. 

(On an anecdote, many years ago, on one of the rare occasions when I was still going out, just as I left the bar, I witnessed some guy getting knocked on the ground. My first thought was I should intervene but before I could even act someone kicked the guy on the ground in the face and clear unconsciuos. My reaction was, oh well, and just marched on. Who knows if I'd have intervened if given the chance but that's not the point. I'm aware of the reality that life is suffering and I was not surprised to see what I saw. I expect the worst and hence seldom surprised. In africa there are starving children, somewhere on the planet political prisoners are being tortured to death, child labor exists... and yet I don't cry for them because I'm just kinda done with life. And what happened to that guy is hardly even in the same ballpark as with those cases I just mentioned. I didn't know the guy personally. So in a way I'm just not being a hypocrite about it)

In public life I hardly stand out however. In the tram, in the streets, the store, the library... I look just like any other civilian. When I still went to school it wasn't long until I alienated myself, not because of anything that I did, but because, when they tried to socialize and empathize with me they didn't know what to make of it and then just avoided me. I didn't care about it much but it sucked regardless. Being an outsider of a group of people you don't care about, but have to interact with on a regular basis anyways, doesn't feel good. If someone gives me the chance to show my interest in them and doesn't feel alienated however my impassive shell cracks however and I can be a really good friend. More on that maybe later...

*Do people find you harsh or cold as well?*
The interesting thing is, I have been called both the most emotional and the most cold person by a friend of mine. Being cold? Yeah, no doubt, see the anecdotal example I gave above. Emotional? Well, when he said that it did give me to think. Some part of me believes that had I not been so ... chewed up and spat out by the world... I could be a really jolly person. That if I had people to trust and given the right conditions i could drop my mask of indifference trying to protect me from my... hate to say it but, emotional vulnerability. I just don't open up to anyone and am probably really scared of it. So while I may seem like a really emotionally stable person from the outside, if you were to... hurt me from the right angle, I'm really not. I don't know if people think of me I'm harsh but I doubt it is the case. I'm polite, kind and respectful, even if I may not personally care about the person. I don't put tings in the most blunt way possible but rather try to understand where they are coming from and change their mind in a socratic way. I'm soft spoken.


P.S.: Hope what I said makes some sense, my thoughts are sometimes hard to follow. Not that they are convoluted, on the contrary, they are pretty organized, by observing the world I observe it's patterns and try to make sense of it. It works great for me, I'm a fast learner as I often see the bigger picture. But explaining my thought processees is more difficult, especially when I think a lot about them. Asking me one question will lead to something like me wanting to answer with one kind of response. But this thought is connected with three more thoughts, if I don't want to give an incomplete, partially ignorant or technically wrong statement... Can you relate with any of what I said?

P.P.S.: Introspecting to much is scary

P.P.P.S.: The thing with my username is such. Many years ago there was a girl I liked and she liked the band Korn. One day I was thinking of making a new username and thought of the really good bad pun Mexikorn. I kept it for years on NF and people kept memeing about it so I changed it to Mexican Unicorn just this week. Coincidence.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 4, 2018)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Can you relate with any of what I said?


All if it. This felt like I was talking to myself... Like my brain just became a person or a voice and TALKED to me. You so far you seem so identical to me it isn't even funny, but straight up scary as hell. I want to write a whole lot more, but its 23:04 (11PM) and thus my brain has been pretty fried already. I will make definitely sure to write a more detailed reply tomorrow or so!


----------



## Polaris (Aug 5, 2018)

Kiseki said:


> OMG you have one?! How do you cope with her being... her!? xD
> Does she or you perhaps have any tips on keeping or creating friendships? I wanted to follow you btw, but you profile refused my existance



Honestly, I have no complaints about her whatsoever. She’s the ideal friend for me. It feels like I have found a human version of a rare four-leaf clover. I find her bluntness refreshing, her unconventionality marvellous and her analytical mind admirable. We never run out of things to talk about since we exchange objective observations and express our innermost, uncensored thoughts about pretty much everything. We also don’t shy away from discussing topics that others might find uncomfortable (like death, analyzing the negative aspects of human nature and etc.) so I could never get bored by talking to her. We never fight and never have to make compromises in order to make our friendship work, since it’s so easy for us to understand each other’s point of view.

My advice for forming long-lasting friendships, is simply to find people who have a similar life perspective, mindset and core values as you. But since you belong to the rarest personality group, naturally it’s difficult to find like-minded individuals. It’s difficult for me as well, so I can relate to that. So most people end up boring me, honestly. Whenever I do interact with people that I don’t have much in common with, it’s mainly for the purpose of conducting an unofficial social experiment. 

You’re the most compatible with personality types that fall into the, “Rational temperament” group; ENTP, ENTJ, INTP and INTJ, in terms of friendship. This is the rarest temperament group, I might add. The remaining three temperament groups are called Artisans, Guardians and Idealists. People in general get along the best with individuals who belong to their own temperament group.

You mentioned that some people consider you cold and harsh in one of your posts, and I’m guessing that those observations were most likely made by people whose personality type is pretty different from yours. INTJs are the ultimate problem solvers, so they’re bound to have a critical disposition and to be somewhat emotionally detached, since accurate and logical conclusions can only be reached by thorough scrutinization and a certain degree of emotional detachment. Therefore, they can come off as cold, critical and aloof to emotional personality types. There are people who appreciate brutal honesty and hearing the truth even if it’s undesirable though, even if they’re few, so don’t feel discouraged.

Ohh, sorry about that. I’ve altered my privacy settings, so you can follow me now if you’d like. =3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 13, 2018)

DEFENDER(ISFJ-A)

MIND
This trait determines how we interact with our environment.
Extraverted
Introverted
31%
69%
ENERGY
This trait shows where we direct our mental energy.
Intuitive
Observant
37%
63%
NATURE
This trait determines how we make decisions and cope with emotions.
Thinking
Feeling
49%
51%
TACTICS
This trait reflects our approach to work, planning and decision-making.
Judging
Prospecting
67%
33%
IDENTITY
This trait underpins all others, showing how confident we are in our abilities and decisions.
Assertive
Turbulent
57%
43%


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 13, 2018)

“THE DEFENDER” (ISFJ-A)


----------



## BaneBustingEllesHatchery (Aug 15, 2018)

ADVOCATE PERSONALITY (INFJ, -A/-T)


----------



## Polaris (Nov 4, 2018)

Btw, there's an evil/destructive version of every personality type; https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/2017/07/31/evil-versions-every-myers-briggs-personality-type/


----------



## Natty (Nov 4, 2018)

MEDIATOR (INFP-T)



Pretty accurate. Fun test, short test.


----------



## lacey (Nov 5, 2018)

*



			MEDIATOR PERSONALITY (INFP, -A/-T)
		
Click to expand...

*


> Mediator personalities are true idealists, always looking for the hint of good in even the worst of people and events, searching for ways to make things better. While they may be perceived as calm, reserved, or even shy, Mediators have an inner flame and passion that can truly shine. Comprising just 4% of the population, the risk of feeling misunderstood is unfortunately high for the Mediator personality type – but when they find like-minded people to spend their time with, the harmony they feel will be a fountain of joy and inspiration.
> 
> Being a part of the Diplomat Role group, Mediators are guided by their principles, rather than by logic (Analysts), excitement (Explorers), or practicality (Sentinels). When deciding how to move forward, they will look to honor, beauty, morality and virtue – Mediators are led by the purity of their intent, not rewards and punishments. People who share the Mediator personality type are proud of this quality, and rightly so, but not everyone understands the drive behind these feelings, and it can lead to isolation.
> 
> ...



I always seem to swing between this and INFJ.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 6, 2018)

COMMANDER (ENTJ-T)


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2018)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Male INTJ here *hits you up*
> What do you want to talk about


I'm intj too


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2018)

The Campaigner personality is a true free spirit. They are often the life of the party, but unlike types in the Explorer Role group, Campaigners are less interested in the sheer excitement and pleasure of the moment than they are in enjoying the social and emotional connections they make with others. Charming, independent, energetic and compassionate, the 7% of the population that they comprise can certainly be felt in any crowd.

*You Can Change the World With Just an Idea*
More than just sociable people-pleasers though, Campaigners, like all their Diplomat cousins, are shaped by their Intuitive (N) quality, allowing them to read between the lines with curiosity and energy. They tend to see life as a big, complex puzzle where everything is connected – but unlike Analyst personality types, who tend to see that puzzle as a series of systemic machinations, Campaigners see it through a prism of emotion, compassion and mysticism, and are always looking for a deeper meaning.

Many other types are likely to find these qualities irresistible, and if they’ve found a cause that sparks their imagination, Campaigners will bring an energy that oftentimes thrusts them into the spotlight, held up by their peers as a leader and a guru – but this isn’t always where independence-loving Campaigners want to be. Worse still if they find themselves beset by the administrative tasks and routine maintenance that can accompany a leadership position. Campaigners’ self-esteem is dependent on their ability to come up with original solutions, and they need to know that they have the freedom to be innovative – they can quickly lose patience or become dejected if they get trapped in a boring role.

*Don’t Lose That ’Little Spark of Madness’*
Luckily, Campaigners know how to relax, and they are perfectly capable of switching from a passionate, driven idealist in the workplace to that imaginative and enthusiastic free spirit on the dance floor, often with a suddenness that can surprise even their closest friends. Being in the mix also gives them a chance to connect emotionally with others, giving them cherished insight into what motivates their friends and colleagues. They believe that everyone should take the time to recognize and express their feelings, and their empathy and sociability make that a natural conversation topic.

The Campaigner personality type needs to be careful, however – if they rely too much on their intuition, assume or anticipate too much about a friend’s motivations, they can misread the signals and frustrate plans that a more straightforward approach would have made simple. This kind of social stress is the bugbear that keeps harmony-focused Diplomats awake at night. Campaigners are very emotional and sensitive, and when they step on someone’s toes, they both feel it.

Campaigners will spend a lot of time exploring social relationships, feelings and ideas before they find something that really rings true. But when they finally do find their place in the world, their imagination, empathy and courage are likely to produce incredible results.


Curious – When it comes to new ideas, Campaigners aren’t interested in brooding – they want to go out and experience things, and don’t hesitate to step out of their comfort zones to do so. Campaigners are imaginative and open-minded, seeing all things as part of a big, mysterious puzzle called life.
Observant – Campaigners believe that there are no irrelevant actions, that every shift in sentiment, every move and every idea is part of something bigger. To satisfy their curiosity, Campaigners try to notice all of these things, and to never miss a moment.
Energetic and Enthusiastic – As they observe, forming new connections and ideas, Campaigners won’t hold their tongues – they’re excited about their findings, and share them with anyone who’ll listen. This infectious enthusiasm has the dual benefit of giving Campaigners a chance to make more social connections, and of giving them a new source of information and experience, as they fit their new friends’ opinions into their existing ideas.
Excellent Communicators – It’s a good thing that Campaigners have such strong people skills, or they’d never express these ideas. Campaigners enjoy both small talk and deep, meaningful conversations, which are just two sides of the same coin for them, and are adept at steering conversations towards their desired subjects in ways that feel completely natural and unforced.
Know How to Relax – It’s not all “nature of the cosmos” discussions with Campaigners – people with this personality type know that sometimes, nothing is as important as simply having fun and experiencing life’s joys. That Intuitive trait lets Campaigners know that it’s time to shake things up, and these wild bursts of enthusiastic energy can surprise even their closest friends.
Very Popular and Friendly – All this adaptability and spontaneity comes together to form a person who is approachable, interesting and exciting, with a cooperative and altruistic spirit and friendly, empathetic disposition. Campaigners get along with pretty much everyone, and their circles of friends stretch far and wide.

Poor Practical Skills – When it comes to conceiving ideas and starting projects, especially involving other people, Campaigners have exceptional talent. Unfortunately their skill with upkeep, administration, and follow-through on those projects struggles. Without more hands-on people to help push day-to-day things along, Campaigners’ ideas are likely to remain just that – ideas.
Find it Difficult to Focus – Campaigners are natural explorers of interpersonal connections and philosophy, but this backfires when what needs to be done is that TPS report sitting right in front of them. It’s hard for Campaigners to maintain interest as tasks drift towards routine, administrative matters, and away from broader concepts.
Overthink Things – Campaigners don’t take things at face value – they look for underlying motives in even the simplest things. It’s not uncommon for Campaigners to lose a bit of sleep asking themselves why someone did what they did, what it might mean, and what to do about it.
Get Stressed Easily – All this overthinking isn’t just for their own benefit – Campaigners, especially Turbulent ones, are very sensitive, and care deeply about others’ feelings. A consequence of their popularity is that others often look to them for guidance and help, which takes time, and it’s easy to see why Campaigners sometimes get overwhelmed, especially when they can’t say yes to every request.
Highly Emotional – While emotional expression is healthy and natural, with Campaigners even viewing it as a core part of their identity, it can come out strongly enough to cause problems for this personality type. Particularly when under stress, criticism or conflict, Campaigners can experience emotional bursts that are counter-productive at best.
Independent to a Fault – Campaigners loathe being micromanaged and restrained by heavy-handed rules – they want to be seen as highly independent masters of their own fates, even possessors of an altruistic wisdom that goes beyond draconian law. The challenge for Campaigners is that they live in a world of checks and balances, a pill they are not happy to swallow.
This is definitely me.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2018)

I don't think INTJ describes me, but that's what i got


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2018)

Jim said:


> I don't think INTJ describes me, but that's what i got


From what I've observed of you, it does.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2018)

Takano-san said:


> From what I've observed of you, it does.


eh? i don't see any of it


----------



## Owl (Nov 15, 2018)

*



			CAMPAIGNER PERSONALITY (ENFP, -A/-T)
		
Click to expand...

*


> It doesn’t interest me what you do for a living. I want to know what you ache for – and if you dare to dream of meeting your heart’s longing. It doesn’t interest me how old you are. I want to know if you will risk looking like a fool – for love – for your dreams – for the adventure of being alive.
> 
> Oriah Mountain Dreamer
> The Campaigner personality is a true free spirit. They are often the life of the party, but unlike types in the Explorer Role group, Campaigners are less interested in the sheer excitement and pleasure of the moment than they are in enjoying the social and emotional connections they make with others. Charming, independent, energetic and compassionate, the 7% of the population that they comprise can certainly be felt in any crowd.



I agree for the most part.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 16, 2018)

INTJ-T


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 24, 2018)

*ENFP PERSONALITY (“THE CAMPAIGNER”)*

It doesn’t interest me what you do for a living. I want to know what you ache for – and if you dare to dream of meeting your heart’s longing. It doesn’t interest me how old you are. I want to know if you will risk looking like a fool – for love – for your dreams – for the adventure of being alive.

Oriah Mountain Dreamer
The ENFP personality is a true free spirit. They are often the life of the party, but unlike Explorers, they are less interested in the sheer excitement and pleasure of the moment than they are in enjoying the social and emotional connections they make with others. Charming, independent, energetic and compassionate, the 7% of the population that they comprise can certainly be felt in any crowd.


----------



## Walterb (Nov 29, 2018)

INTJ here. Good for scientific inclined people. I like it.


----------

